# .deleted post.



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

.deleted post.


----------



## Cap&#039;n Crunch (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks a lot, looks good from my brief skim.


----------



## Nichelle_Rae (Mar 18, 2016)

Nice!! Thanks!


----------



## lyndabelle (Feb 26, 2015)

Thank you! Good erotica review blogs are hard to find.


----------



## Ros_Jackson (Jan 11, 2014)

Thanks for taking the time to do this.


----------



## melodybremen (Feb 10, 2016)

Thank you! This is awesome and I'm sure it took a lot of time!


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

melodybremen said:


> Thank you! This is awesome and I'm sure it took a lot of time!


Thank you! It did (and still does). I've even had to put a brief pause on accepting new applicants because I have so many. There's 25 of them waiting for me to process them. It's a good problem to have, though. It only makes for a better resources for writers. : )


----------



## TheLass (Mar 13, 2016)

Wow, that's very good of you.  Thanks!


----------



## Seshenet (May 20, 2015)

Thanks so much! A great resource.


----------



## Thallewell (Dec 19, 2011)

Thank you. Hopefully I'll pick up a few reviews.


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

Cap'n Crunch said:


> Thanks a lot, looks good from my brief skim.


Thanks Cap'n Crunch! I appreciate that. I hope you find it helpful.


----------



## thenotoriousjed (Aug 15, 2015)

Will you let us know here when you open up the reviewer submissions again? I wouldn't mind making the list for children's book reviewers.


----------



## Yamila Abraham (Jan 5, 2016)

Great resource!


----------



## Alba Arango author (Dec 29, 2012)

You rock. Just sayin.


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

Alba Arango said:


> You rock. Just sayin.


Ha. Thanks, Alba. I'm glad you find it useful.


----------



## Robert Rar (Mar 22, 2016)

Great resource. Thanks


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

Thank you for putting this together!


----------



## SteveyFry (Mar 11, 2016)

Great list.  I also collect the emails for the Top Amazon reviewers (just do a search for top amazon reviewers to get a list) and contact them personally.  You can also use sites like Hugeorange to get reviews going.  Great tips!


----------



## KeraEmory (Feb 8, 2016)

Briefly, but when I skim the first page I see stuff that looks like big name/trad publisher, e.g., Dan Simmons. Are these sites accepting indie submissions? (Yes, I realize I need to do some legwork and look myself as well, but just the first thing I noticed.) 

(Edit: And when I drilled down to a few, the first was 404, the second was "Please note: I’ve decided to close review requests for the time being." Thank you for the effort, though. I'll keep digging.)


----------



## lyndabelle (Feb 26, 2015)

Starting your own SuperFan reviewer list works too.


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

KeraEmory said:


> Briefly, but when I skim the first page I see stuff that looks like big name/trad publisher, e.g., Dan Simmons. Are these sites accepting indie submissions? (Yes, I realize I need to do some legwork and look myself as well, but just the first thing I noticed.)
> 
> (Edit: And when I drilled down to a few, the first was 404, the second was "Please note: I've decided to close review requests for the time being." Thank you for the effort, though. I'll keep digging.)


It's a requirement to be on the directory that they accept indie books. If it's a big 5 publisher book you saw on their blog, that probably means they randomly read the book without it being submitted, then reviewed it.

Can you let me know which page you looked at with the 404? Every once in a while, a blogger will make a change and not notify me. It's a large list, so updating it takes some tweaking.

Reviewers sometimes put pauses on their review acceptance. This is normal. I encourage them to put a month or date when they plan on reopening. Out of the whole list, typically only 5% have pauses, but most are open for submissions.


----------



## Maysage (Feb 18, 2016)

Wow brilliant.


----------



## RooneyL (Mar 14, 2016)

Ah, very nice, thank you!  The process of self-publishing and promoting has been more time-consuming that I had hoped... So far with 10 review requests sent to YA blogs last week, I have zero replies.  I had hoped for a return of 1/10, but from what I've gathered at kboards, the rate of return is closer to 1/50.

Well, I'll keep submitting!


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

Yamila Abraham said:


> Great resource!


Thank you, Yamila. It seems that you write in the romance genre, which has a healthy about of romance book reviews on that page's list. You should find some bloggers on it that are able to review. The blogger "Scattered Thoughts and Rogue Words" comes to mind.


----------



## spellscribe (Nov 5, 2015)

I'd *pay money* for a list of open reviews that includes their reach. Blog subscriber numbers in particular, or their GA stats, along with FB and twitter numbers all in one handy place.

I know lots of traditional bloggers (travel, mommy, food etc) have up to date media kits. Why don't book bloggers have this? I mean it only takes 5 seconds to shoot an email with a free pdf of a book, but it's the researching, pitch, waiting, replying and tracking posts. I honestly hesitate to do that for 40 blogs which may only have 10 readers each. 

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

spellscribe said:


> I'd *pay money* for a list of open reviews that includes their reach. Blog subscriber numbers in particular, or their GA stats, along with FB and twitter numbers all in one handy place.
> 
> I know lots of traditional bloggers (travel, mommy, food etc) have up to date media kits. Why don't book bloggers have this? I mean it only takes 5 seconds to shoot an email with a free pdf of a book, but it's the researching, pitch, waiting, replying and tracking posts. I honestly hesitate to do that for 40 blogs which may only have 10 readers each.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


Spellscribe,

I hear you. That would be an even better resource. That would be a lot of effort to update all those items manually, though. I'm sure there could be software to attach, but the cost and programming of that is way over my head. If it helps, most of the bloggers on the list have a subscriber count on the home page, so it's fairly easy to see right away what their reach is. Although I think the main benefit would be their review on Amazon, Goodreads, etc., and the icing on the cake would be the post they send out to their followers (reach). If you like, only use the ones with a larger following. It varies from 10 followers to thousands.

I hope this helps!


----------



## spellscribe (Nov 5, 2015)

Bookread said:


> Spellscribe,
> 
> I hear you. That would be an even better resource. That would be a lot of effort to update all those items manually, though. I'm sure there could be software to attach, but the cost and programming of that is way over my head. If it helps, most of the bloggers on the list have a subscriber count on the home page, so it's fairly easy to see right away what their reach is. Although I think the main benefit would be their review on Amazon, Goodreads, etc., and the icing on the cake would be the post they send out to their followers (reach). If you like, only use the ones with a larger following. It varies from 10 followers to thousands.
> 
> I hope this helps!


I think it'd be more helpful if the book blogger used this as their standard like those seeking advertising do. Provide the media kit on their submissions page. Anyone listing them would just include those numbers in the description with the date on the kit.

Oh for a perfect world 

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

thenotoriousjed said:


> Will you let us know here when you open up the reviewer submissions again? I wouldn't mind making the list for children's book reviewers.


Hi Jed!

I will try to remember, but for sure I'll update that page on the date I have on there (I can't recall at the moment). I'm considering extending it, actually. The amount of submissions I received is humbling, which is a good "problem" to have, I suppose. I'll get to them all, just slowly.


----------



## Ros_Jackson (Jan 11, 2014)

spellscribe said:


> I'd *pay money* for a list of open reviews that includes their reach. Blog subscriber numbers in particular, or their GA stats, along with FB and twitter numbers all in one handy place.
> 
> I know lots of traditional bloggers (travel, mommy, food etc) have up to date media kits. Why don't book bloggers have this? I mean it only takes 5 seconds to shoot an email with a free pdf of a book, but it's the researching, pitch, waiting, replying and tracking posts. I honestly hesitate to do that for 40 blogs which may only have 10 readers each.


We used to have this, in the form of Technorati's blog index, until they closed it a couple of years ago. I guess they couldn't find a way to make money out of it, but it was a shame it went.


----------



## Anne Berkeley (Jul 12, 2013)

Wow! Great resource!! Thank you!!


----------



## julieannlevin (Mar 25, 2016)

Thank you so much!


----------



## KeraEmory (Feb 8, 2016)

I'm not sure if it was from this site, or another/older blog database posted last week, but I actually heard back from a blog ("NerdGirlOfficial") who assigned me a reviewer and requested a copy. Thanks either way for taking the time.


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

KeraEmory said:


> I'm not sure if it was from this site, or another/older blog database posted last week, but I actually heard back from a blog ("NerdGirlOfficial") who assigned me a reviewer and requested a copy. Thanks either way for taking the time.


It might have been! If so, I'm glad that it was helpful.


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

The list of book review bloggers just topped over 140! I'll change the heading to the website when the number hits 150. There are plenty of book review bloggers who are ready to read, review, and talk about your book to their followers for free. : )


----------



## Michael J Elliott (Dec 18, 2014)

This is goldmine of a resource, thanks Ryan . I've bookmarked it


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

Michael J Elliott said:


> This is goldmine of a resource, thanks Ryan . I've bookmarked it


You bet! I'm glad you found it helpful, Michael. : )


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

Anne Berkeley said:


> Wow! Great resource!! Thank you!!


You're very welcome, Anne. : )


----------



## My Dog&#039;s Servant (Jun 2, 2013)

Wow! That's a major project! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

You bet, Servant. Let me know if you have any questions on it. I just added two book reviewers today, actually.


----------



## Kathy Clark Author (Dec 18, 2012)

Visibility for every author is gold and having an easier way to locate wiling loggers is very helpful.

Thank you.


----------



## MichaelRyan (Nov 23, 2015)

That is a great resource, I've spent countless hours seeking reviewers out....

I will say this:  The most enthusiastic reviewers are easiest to find and get to read your book (not bloggers, mind you, just reviewers):

Anyone that is currently reviewing top selling fiction in your genre and has written a few reviews lately, I mean, in the last few days or weeks and has put a bit of effort into it (ie they are obviously starting a new hobby and are excited about it).

If you're just looking for good fast positive reviews then personally email these reviewers, often they are trying to get their review ranking up and since they aren't out blogging (yet) they aren't being hit with 50 requests a day.

I met some nice people doing this.  One woman gave me a 4 star review and said the book was too good to still have typos...I was shocked...you're kidding me, right?  She re-read the whole book and emailed me the list.  Mostly possessive errors, Smith's/Smiths and a couple places where the error occurred in quotes and it was debatable whether it was an error or a characters word choice...but it sure was nice of her and I updated right away.  She also adjusted her review.

She ended up telling me that she's looking forward to the next book, etc.  So I made a new friend and fan.

I realize that we as a group, when we're buying, we like to see top reviewers giving detailed good reviews for things before we spend money on them, however, I don't think the vast majority of the buying public cares whether a good review comes from someone ranked 1567 or 15,678 so much as whether the review touches a cord with them.

And sheer numbers, obviously, help.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2016)

Unfortunately, I'm finding that sites listing reviewers tend to all have the same flaw: staleness.  Once reviewers post their listing, they aren't updated or removed if things change.

For example, going through just the first 15 reviewers listed in the young adult area, 4 or 5 now say they are not open to requests and 2 appears to be abandoned from the lack of posts.  I saw similar numbers with IndieView's list, in terms of people no longer taking reviews but never updating all the listings they do in directories.


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

Anma,

I hear what you're saying. Unfortunately, to achieve what you're describing, I would need to make the directory nearly a full time job, and to achieve that, most directories would need to charge to access it. It's extremely rare to find a free directory that is manicured to the extent you're referring to. Perhaps you're willing to pay for that sort of service, but I'd prefer to keep it free.

The directory members are allowed to pause/resume their reviewing services (which are also free) as needed due to the volume coming in from the directory. In a weird way, it's a good thing that they're receiving a lot of requests, which means the system is working well.

So yes, I do check each link for accuracy/updates, but it's a slow rotation for it to not overwhelm the other projects I host. I promise that I don't toss it up there and let it wither. : )


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2016)

I understand that.  My comments were intended to be fairly general, though using your list as an example, as it's something I've noticed in many directories.  I didn't mean it to sound like a personal critique and apologies if it came across that way.    Even IndieView's list is fairly stale, though its aided to a degree by their having a "last posted" date.

I think it could be done without making it a full-time job, though.  A lot of it could be automated, including basic link checking, checking most recent posts (and dropping any with no posts after X time), and keeping listings fresher.  Date posted and last updated could be added to the listings, so interested folks could skip any that haven't been touched in awhile.

The listings themselves could also be set up to be active for X number of days/months, then a notice sent to the reviewers leading to them to a simple, automated renewal process to confirm they still take requests and are still posting with a reminder to update their description/listing.  I suspect most reviewers would pull their listings if they were reminded of them regularly.


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

Anma Natsu said:


> I understand that. My comments were intended to be fairly general, though using your list as an example, as it's something I've noticed in many directories. I didn't mean it to sound like a personal critique and apologies if it came across that way.  Even IndieView's list is fairly stale, though its aided to a degree by their having a "last posted" date.
> 
> I think it could be done without making it a full-time job, though. A lot of it could be automated, including basic link checking, checking most recent posts (and dropping any with no posts after X time), and keeping listings fresher. Date posted and last updated could be added to the listings, so interested folks could skip any that haven't been touched in awhile.
> 
> The listings themselves could also be set up to be active for X number of days/months, then a notice sent to the reviewers leading to them to a simple, automated renewal process to confirm they still take requests and are still posting with a reminder to update their description/listing. I suspect most reviewers would pull their listings if they were reminded of them regularly.


No worries, Anma. I hear what you're saying. To play the devil's advocate, if a directory was updated to the degree that you wish it was, would you be willing to pay a subscription fee for it? (I won't be making my directory a subscription-based resource. This is purely hypothetical)


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2016)

Hmmm...it would depend on quite a few factors, not just the being well-maintained, but also what other features it has.  Even well-maintained alone doesn't make it value added enough to make it an on-going cost, if it its still just a list and the author is mostly just browsing and doing most of the legwork.

Adding additional features, though, I could see such a service being able to position itself as being above the standard listing but more affordable than say NetGalley or the like, and an alternative to sites like StoryCartel or Reading Deals where you list the book and the reviewers have go to seek them out.  Then I could see myself paying a small fee or cost to use, though the factor also being that it would have to be reasonable.


----------



## renamed (Nov 27, 2015)

Bookread said:


> Can you let me know which page you looked at with the 404? Every once in a while, a blogger will make a change and not notify me. It's a large list, so updating it takes some tweaking.


I got a server not found for Rock and Hill on the Fantasy page.

What a great list. I'm exhausted just looking at it. I wish I had more time to submit my books to book bloggers. The time I've spent in the past has just never paid off for me, unfortunately. After seeing your list, though, I'm tempted to try a few...


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

Kay Camden said:


> I got a server not found for Rock and Hill on the Fantasy page.
> 
> What a great list. I'm exhausted just looking at it. I wish I had more time to submit my books to book bloggers. The time I've spent in the past has just never paid off for me, unfortunately. After seeing your list, though, I'm tempted to try a few...


Thanks for letting me know Kay! I'll get them removed the next time I'm on.

I hear you. It can be a project, which is why I put them together. The list initially was my own private one for my book, then it morphed into the public list that it is today. About 20 reviews for my book are from it.


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Get it down. Take chances. It may be bad, but it’s the only way you can do anything good."

-William Faulkner


----------



## Ros_Jackson (Jan 11, 2014)

Anma Natsu said:


> I understand that. My comments were intended to be fairly general, though using your list as an example, as it's something I've noticed in many directories. I didn't mean it to sound like a personal critique and apologies if it came across that way.  Even IndieView's list is fairly stale, though its aided to a degree by their having a "last posted" date.
> 
> I think it could be done without making it a full-time job, though. A lot of it could be automated, including basic link checking, checking most recent posts (and dropping any with no posts after X time), and keeping listings fresher. Date posted and last updated could be added to the listings, so interested folks could skip any that haven't been touched in awhile.
> 
> The listings themselves could also be set up to be active for X number of days/months, then a notice sent to the reviewers leading to them to a simple, automated renewal process to confirm they still take requests and are still posting with a reminder to update their description/listing. I suspect most reviewers would pull their listings if they were reminded of them regularly.


You can run it through Xenu Link Sleuth to check for dead links and redirects, but that doesn't help when it comes to bloggers who have simply stopped blogging or are too busy to take requests. There's no getting round the need for a manual check, and this is exactly why a number of services emerged a few years ago to manage blog tours. It is work to maintain a useful list, so it makes sense that some authors will pay for it.

Having said that, I haven't found one that I would pay for because of the hit-and-miss nature of getting reviews, and the fact that you need a ton of them before they make much difference to sales.


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

Ros_Jackson said:


> You can run it through Xenu Link Sleuth to check for dead links and redirects, but that doesn't help when it comes to bloggers who have simply stopped blogging or are too busy to take requests. There's no getting round the need for a manual check, and this is exactly why a number of services emerged a few years ago to manage blog tours. It is work to maintain a useful list, so it makes sense that some authors will pay for it.
> 
> Having said that, I haven't found one that I would pay for because of the hit-and-miss nature of getting reviews, and the fact that you need a ton of them before they make much difference to sales.


That makes sense. Reviews can make a difference, but often one needs quite a bit to do so. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LegendAuthor (May 2, 2016)

Yes, I have found it hard to get reviews so this resource looks good to check out. Thanks.


----------



## Drake Green (Jul 25, 2015)

Thank you for your efforts! This should be a valuable website for any new author hungry for honest reviews from capable reviewers. I too really appreciate this. Much thanks.


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

beckrobertsonwrites said:


> Thank you for doing this for no charge for us authors. This is such a generous resource to share for free and I do appreciate the time it must have taken.


Thanks! I'm glad you find it helpful. Anything that assists authors is good in my book.


----------



## Saul Tanpepper (Feb 16, 2012)

Awesome! Thanks for this.


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

Saul Tanpepper said:


> Awesome! Thanks for this.


You bet Saul!


----------



## MonHH (Mar 10, 2016)

Thanks so much Bookread. This is great! 

Yes, it's hard to know where to start to get reviews as a first-time author.


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Bookread said:


> If it helps, I've started a free list of book review bloggers, who do free book reviews in exchange for a copy.
> 
> https://bookreviewdirectory.wordpress.com/
> 
> ...


I like the idea but when I clicked on Fantasy I got 'Not Found'


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

martyns said:


> I like the idea but when I clicked on Fantasy I got 'Not Found'


Thanks for letting me know, Martyns. I've fixed the link, so it works now. : )


----------



## Rita Branches (May 4, 2016)

Thank you! I'm going to take a look now!


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

Rita Branches said:


> Thank you! I'm going to take a look now!


You bet, Rita. Let me know what you think when you do.


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Hard writing makes easy reading." -Wallace Stegner


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"If you want to achieve success, stop asking for permission." - Unknown


----------



## EvanPickering (Mar 8, 2016)

Thank you for sharing dude, this is awesome!


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

EvanPickering said:


> Thank you for sharing dude, this is awesome!


You're very welcome, Evan. I hope you find it helpful.


----------



## TeiranSmith (Sep 2, 2015)

This is awesome! Thanks


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

Awesome! Thank you so much!


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

Marilyn Peake said:


> Awesome! Thank you so much!


You're very welcome, Marilyn. : )


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"The only thing more tormenting than writing is not writing." -Cynthia Ozick


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"There is something delicious about writing the first words of a story. You never quite know where they'll take you."

-Beatrix Potter


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

I just read this blog post which one of my G+ connections pointed out. It talks about book reviews in a slightly different context:

https://ryanlanz.com/2016/06/21/what-should-writers-do-with-their-bad-reviews/


----------



## Nicksm28 (May 16, 2016)

Thank you!


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

CSWCLynn said:


> I just read this blog post which one of my G+ connections pointed out. It talks about book reviews in a slightly different context:
> 
> https://ryanlanz.com/2016/06/21/what-should-writers-do-with-their-bad-reviews/


Thanks for the shout-out, CSWC. I appreciate your visit. Reviews has always been a crucial, and interesting, topic.


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

Bookread said:


> Thanks for the shout-out, CSWC. I appreciate your visit. Reviews has always been a crucial, and interesting, topic.


You're welcome! I didn't make the connection... like I said a G+ connection made me aware of the article and I thought it would be good to share on here for all to see. Just goes to show what a 'small world' it really it is.


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

CSWCLynn said:


> You're welcome! I didn't make the connection... like I said a G+ connection made me aware of the article and I thought it would be good to share on here for all to see. Just goes to show what a 'small world' it really it is.


Indeed. I have my hands in a few different cookie jars, but they all synergize with each other. : )


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Stories of imagination tend to upset those without one." -Terry Pratchett


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Good writers are those who keep the language efficient. That is to say, keep it accurate, keep it clear." -Ezra Pound


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"You must write. It’s not enough to start by thinking. You become a writer by writing. It’s a yoga." -R.K. NARAYAN


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Imagination grows by exercise, and contrary to common belief, is more powerful in the mature than in the young." -
Somerset Maugham


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"An overflow of creative urges is the reward for indulging in the new." -Julia Cameron


----------



## Alvina (Oct 19, 2015)

Thank you so much! I've bookmarked this thread and I'll submit my books tomorrow!


----------



## LifesHumor (Feb 5, 2014)

Thank you, this is a great resource.


----------



## Kay7979 (Aug 20, 2016)

This is a great resource. Even if my novel is accepted by Kindle Scout, I'll still need lots of reviews.


----------



## Jake Parent (Dec 5, 2014)

Bookread said:


> If it helps, I've started a free list of book review bloggers, who do free book reviews in exchange for a copy.
> 
> https://bookreviewdirectory.wordpress.com/
> 
> ...


This is really nice of you to take the time to do this. I hope your karma goes through the roof and your books sell a bajillion copies!


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

Alvina said:


> Thank you so much! I've bookmarked this thread and I'll submit my books tomorrow!


I'm glad it's helpful, Alvina. I wish you all the best with your reviews!


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

LifesHumor said:


> Thank you, this is a great resource.


Sure thing, LifesHumor. I'm glad it helps


----------



## Howtoguru (Dec 12, 2015)

Thank you.  I'll check it out.
Best wishes,
Dan Grijzenhout


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

Howtoguru said:


> Thank you. I'll check it out.
> Best wishes,
> Dan Grijzenhout


I hope it helps, Dan. Thanks for the visit.


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

Jeff Tanyard said:


> Just wanted to add my own "thanks" to the chorus, Bookread. I appreciate your support of the community here.


You bet, Jeff. Thanks for the note.


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"There should be no distinction between what we write down and what we really know." -Allen Ginsberg


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"No need to hurry. No need to sparkle. No need to be anybody but oneself." -Virginia Woolf


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Story is honorable and trustworthy; plot is shifty, and best kept under house arrest." -Stephen King


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"It gets into one's blood, this long lonely way of writing, like a long sea-voyage." -DONNA TARTT


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Writing is a delicious agony." -Gwendolyn Brooks


----------



## xbriannova (Sep 23, 2016)

Just stumbled upon this.

I happened to be planning a blog tour after my promotion.

Thanks! This is awesome!


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

xbriannova said:


> Just stumbled upon this.
> 
> I happened to be planning a blog tour after my promotion.
> 
> Thanks! This is awesome!


I'm glad you like it, Brian! I know it can be a pain to find people to review books.


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"I am not responsible for the ideas and opinions that my characters express." -WILLIAM FAULKNER


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

Bookread said:


> "I am not responsible for the ideas and opinions that my characters express." -WILLIAM FAULKNER


So true and some of our characters express strong opinions and ideas.


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

CSWCLynn said:


> So true and some of our characters express strong opinions and ideas.


Whew. Don't I know it. : )


----------



## Embrosewyn Tazkuvel (Dec 12, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## Luke Christodoulou (Apr 13, 2014)

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

Embrosewyn Tazkuvel said:


> Thank you!


You bet Embrosewyn! I hope you find it helpful.


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Write a novel if you must, but think of money as an unlikely accident. Get your reward out of writing it." -PEARL BUCK


----------



## CherieMarks (Oct 10, 2011)

Thank you for this!


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

You're very welcome!


----------



## dakila (Nov 20, 2016)

Thank you for the info!


----------



## CaptainD (Nov 24, 2016)

I know I'm late to the party but just wanted to say, this is a fantastic resource - thank you!


----------



## lincolnjcole (Mar 15, 2016)

Certainly worth using! Great to have!


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2016)

Thank you very much  

TMG


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

TMG said:


> Thank you very much
> 
> TMG


It's my pleasure, TMG. Thank you for visiting.


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"The real writer is one who really writes…. Work is its own cure. You have to like it better than being loved." -MARGE PIERCY


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"I always know the ending; that’s where I start." -TONI MORRISON


----------



## papercarver65 (Nov 10, 2013)

This is very helpful. Thank you for posting!

Also, always love a good writing quote.


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

papercarver65 said:


> This is very helpful. Thank you for posting!
> 
> Also, always love a good writing quote.


Thanks Paper! I do too. That's one reason I like to share them. : )


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"If it doesn't come bursting out of you in spite of everything, don't do it." -CHARLES BUKOWSKI


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"A plot begins when somebody has something to hide." -BENJAMIN BLACK (John Banville)


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"A poor idea well written is more likely to be accepted than a good idea poorly written." -ISAAC ASIMOV


----------



## shadowphoenixpt (Jan 16, 2017)

OMG, amazing list. Thank you.


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

shadowphoenixpt said:


> OMG, amazing list. Thank you.


You're very welcome, Shadow. I hope it's helpful to you.


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"To gain your own voice, you have to forget about having it heard." -ALLEN GINSBERG


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"I''m just a writer of life, what I see around me, what I try to understand." -ZADIE SMITH


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Everything stinks till it's finished." -DR. SEUSS


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Perfection is achieved, not when there is nothing more to add, but when there is nothing left to take away." -ANTOINE de SAINT-EXUPERY


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"All the information you need can be given in dialogue." -ELMORE LEONARD


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

Thanks -- a great resource .


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> Thanks -- a great resource .


Thanks 9! I'm glad you enjoy it. Are you finding what you're looking for?


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"I always start out with an idea, even a boring idea, that becomes a question I don't have answers to." -TONI MORRISON


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Writing comes from reading, and reading is the finest teacher of how to write." -ANNIE PROULX


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

Your list looks very promising. I'll have to give it a shot.


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

RuthNestvold said:


> Your list looks very promising. I'll have to give it a shot.


Sounds good. Have you checked out a few of the book review bloggers yet?


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"There have been great societies that did not use the wheel, but there have been no societies that did not tell stories." -URSULA K. LEGUIN


----------



## ZLM (Jun 16, 2016)

Whoa, can't believe I never saw this before. Maybe I'll start at the bottom of the list...  I assume the top listings are right swamped by now lol.


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

ZLM said:


> Whoa, can't believe I never saw this before. Maybe I'll start at the bottom of the list... I assume the top listings are right swamped by now lol.


Hi ZLM. That's a good strategy. The ones at the top certainly get the most requests. What do you think of the list/website so far? I love feedback.


----------



## Kathryn Meyer Griffith (May 6, 2013)

Thank you....I will look into this. 5 years ago when I began self-publishing it was easier to get reviews, now not so much. My series gets reviews but my stand-alones are much harder to get reviews for.


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

Kathryn Meyer Griffith said:


> Thank you....I will look into this. 5 years ago when I began self-publishing it was easier to get reviews, now not so much. My series gets reviews but my stand-alones are much harder to get reviews for.


I hear you, Kathryn. With publishing, it's still very rewarding, but few things are getting easier. : ) Has the list been helpful to you so far?


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Words are timeless. You should utter them or write them with a knowledge of their timelessness." -KAHLIL GIBRAN


----------



## baldricko (Mar 14, 2014)

It is an excellent resource!

Thank you for all of the work you've put into this. It is so difficult to find reviewers who have a Website and so take their work seriously and responsibly, and who have not shut up shop for a month or more.


----------



## Annalise Clark (Apr 4, 2017)

Just adding my thanks to the list. I am contacting some of these today. Appreciate your effort in putting it together.


----------



## Francis Shaw (Mar 27, 2017)

Thank you. That is very helpful.


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

baldricko said:


> It is an excellent resource!
> 
> Thank you for all of the work you've put into this. It is so difficult to find reviewers who have a Website and so take their work seriously and responsibly, and who have not shut up shop for a month or more.


Hi Ricko! You're very welcome. Have you delved into the list much yet?


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"You don't find time to write. You make time. It's my job." -NORA ROBERTS


----------



## Matt Khourie (Mar 4, 2017)

Large pile of thanks to OP who threw that list together. I'm sure it'll be very helpful.


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

Matt Khourie said:


> Large pile of thanks to OP who threw that list together. I'm sure it'll be very helpful.


You're very welcome! How's it going for you so far?


----------



## Matt Khourie (Mar 4, 2017)

I'm not quite ready for the review hunt, but I'm quite certain a resource of this caliber will be clutch.


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

Matt Khourie said:


> I'm not quite ready for the review hunt, but I'm quite certain a resource of this caliber will be clutch.


Gotcha. I hope it helps you. What sort of books do you write?


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"I can shake off everything as I write; my sorrows disappear, my courage is reborn." -ANNE FRANK


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Get it down. Take chances. It may be bad, but it's the only way you can do anything good." -WILLIAM FAULKNER


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"I always start out with an idea, even a boring idea, that becomes a question I don't have answers to." -TONI MORRISON


----------



## Valerie A. (Dec 31, 2016)

Thank you ever so much for putting this together!  The information is very helpful.


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

Valerie A. said:


> Thank you ever so much for putting this together! The information is very helpful.


You're very welcome. Have you checked out the directory yet?


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Write what you need to write, not what is currently popular or what you think will sell." -P.D. JAMES


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Real writers are those who want to write, need to write, have to write." -ROBERT PENN WARREN


----------



## deedawning (Aug 31, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up.  My question is do the reviewers place the reviews on the appropriate Amazon book page?


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

deedawning said:


> Thanks for the heads up. My question is do the reviewers place the reviews on the appropriate Amazon book page?


Some post their reviews to marketplace pages, such as Amazon, and some only post it to their website. They usually discuss it on their submissions page. If not, feel free to ask them.


----------



## GinnySterling (Jun 1, 2017)

Bookread said:


> If it helps, I've started a free list of book review bloggers, who do free book reviews in exchange for a copy.
> 
> www.bookreviewdirectory.com
> 
> ...


Awesome! Thank you!


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

GinnySterling said:


> Awesome! Thank you!


You're very welcome. How's it going for you so far?


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"I write any sort of rubbish that will cover the main outlines of the story, then I can begin to see it." -FRANK O'CONNOR


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"The writer is both a sadist and a masochist. We create people we love, and then we torture them." - JANET FITCH


----------



## H.C. (Jul 28, 2016)

Are some of these for goodreads and amazon reviews or just on blogs?


----------



## GalaxyGirl22 (Jun 17, 2017)

Thanks for sharing. I find it very slow to get book reviews.  I'll check out your list.


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

Herefortheride said:


> Are some of these for goodreads and amazon reviews or just on blogs?


Some do just blog reviews and some do all of the above. They usually say so on their submissions page.


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"It's doubtful that anyone with an internet connection at his workplace is writing good fiction." -JONATHAN FRANZEN


----------



## CaptnAndy (Dec 11, 2014)

Thank you! This is a great resource.

A.G. Kimbrough


----------



## Dpock (Oct 31, 2016)

How is this working out for authors here who have submitted books for review?


----------



## Tstarnes (Sep 25, 2013)

I went through just a bit ago, and hit every site under the thrillers listing.  I only found about 5 that didn't have "Currently closed for new submissions".


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

Being on the directory means that the book review bloggers fill up fast. The website is quite popular, so it blasts the bloggers with new submissions. As you know, it takes some time to read a book to be able to move onto a new one. In a strange way, a large amount being so busy that they need to catch up is actually a good sign; it means that the Book Review Directory system is working. I know it can be frustrating at times. Sorry about that.

I encourage you to submit to the handful that are available.


----------



## Tstarnes (Sep 25, 2013)

I didn't see where people with review sites could add themselves to get reviews (which will create a deluge, I know).

If you want, you can add my review site as one that takes independent book reviews. http://homeofreading.com/book-review-signup/


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

Tstarnes said:


> I didn't see where people with review sites could add themselves to get reviews (which will create a deluge, I know).
> 
> If you want, you can add my review site as one that takes independent book reviews. http://homeofreading.com/book-review-signup/


Thanks for expressing interest in joining! Depending on what genres you're interested in, it's possible for the response in submissions to your review site could be more mild. It just all depends.

Due to a large amount of submissions, I've paused receiving them so I can catch up. When you see the "Join the List" tab back at the top, you'll know that I've opened it back up. Perhaps in the Fall.


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Dialogue should convey a sense of spontaneity but eliminate the repetitiveness of real talk." -ELIZABETH BOWEN


----------



## gilesxbecker (Mar 20, 2017)

Bookread said:


> If it helps, I've started a free list of book review bloggers, who do free book reviews in exchange for a copy.
> 
> www.bookreviewdirectory.com
> 
> ...


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

Hi there Giles. There isn't a dystopian genre category on The Book Review Directory, although there are ones such as YA, thriller, science fiction, fantasy, etc.

Due to the volume of requests, some book reviewers opt to pause the acceptance of submissions in order to catch up. I suggest starting in the middle or end of the list, as they are less frequented.


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Plotting takes careful planning. Writers waste years pursuing stories that eventually don't work." - John Grisham


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"The cat sat on the mat is not a story. The cat sat on the other cat's mat is a story." -JOHN LE CARRE


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Writing is a delicious agony." -GWENDOLYN BROOKS


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Learn the rules like a pro, so you can break them like an artist." -PABLO PICASSO


----------



## AK. Koyle (Aug 20, 2017)

Thanks! It's nice that fellow authors are looking out for eachother 
I only have one review so far :/
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Rainbows-Parasites-Poetry-K-Koyle-ebook/dp/B074S9QSY7/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1503251989&sr=8-1&keywords=rainbows+and+parasites


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

AK. Koyle said:


> Thanks! It's nice that fellow authors are looking out for eachother
> I only have one review so far :/
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Rainbows-Parasites-Poetry-K-Koyle-ebook/dp/B074S9QSY7/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1503251989&sr=8-1&keywords=rainbows+and+parasites


Nice! That's a good review.


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Trust your instincts, and never hope more than you work." -RITA MAE BROWN


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Without craft, art remains private. Without art, craft is merely homework." -JOYCE CAROL OATES


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"I think literature is best when it's voicing what we would prefer not to talk about." -RICK MOODY


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"There have been great societies that did not use the wheel, but there have been no societies that did not tell stories." -URSULA K. LEGUIN


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"A novel, in the end, is a container, a shape which you are trying to pour your story into." - HELEN DUNMORE


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Write what disturbs you, what you fear, what you have not been willing to speak about. Be willing to be split open." - NATALIE GOLDBERG


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Simplicity is the ultimate sophistication." -LEONARDO DA VINCI


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Every first draft is perfect because all the first draft has to do is exist." - JANE SMILEY


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"We cannot create what we can't imagine." - LUCILLE CLIFTON


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Cut out all those exclamation marks. An exclamation mark is like laughing at your own joke." - F. SCOTT FITZGERALD


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"The ability of writers to imagine what is not the self, to familiarize the strange and mystify the familiar, is the test of their power." - TONI MORRISON


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Think about your first ten pages as being all about: Who is my character? How do I reveal my character as best as I possibly can?" - 
SHONDA RHIMES


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"I try to pull the language into such a sharpness that it jumps off the page. It must look easy, but it takes me forever to get it to look so easy." -MAYA ANGELOU


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Start writing. I don't mean to sound dismissive, but START WRITING. There is NO SUCH THING as "too late" in the arts. Trust me. START." -Patton Oswalt


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"You have to shoot as high as you can shoot." -URSULA K. LE GUIN


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"The only safe thing is to take a chance." - ELAINE MAY


----------



## anotherpage (Apr 4, 2012)

nice


----------



## Michelle1988 (Jan 4, 2018)

I found this list really helpful. Thank you


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

Michelle1988 said:


> I found this list really helpful. Thank you


My pleasure Michelle! I'm glad you found it helpful.


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"You are what you settle for." -JANIS JOPLIN


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Write toward vulnerability." - ANNE LAMOTT


----------



## sfsamperi13 (Jan 27, 2018)

Awesome!


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

sfsamperi13 said:


> Awesome!


Thanks sf! If you have any questions on it, let me know.


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Tell a story! Don't try to impress your reader with style or vocabulary or neatly turned phrases. Tell the story first." -ANNE McCAFFREY


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"More and more, I think of novel writing as a kind of deliberate dreaming." -JONATHAN FRANZEN


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"I say to my students: in a short story every word, every phrase has to play a role, otherwise it has to go away." -JHUMPA LAHIRI


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Talent is cheap. What matters is discipline." - ANDRE DUBUS


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"If we wait for the moment when everything, absolutely everything is ready, we shall never begin." -IVAN TURGENEV


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"In all my writing I tell the story of my life, over and over again." -ISAAC BASHEVIS SINGER


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Making the simple complicated is commonplace; making the complicated simple, awesomely simple, that's creativity." - CHARLES MINGUS


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"We have this idea that we need to be in the mood to write. We don't." - JULIA CAMERON


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"A story should have a beginning, a middle, and an end, but not necessarily in that order." - JEAN-LUC GODARD


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"I'm convinced that a high anxiety level is the novelist's normal condition." - JULIAN BARNES


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Writing's a lot like cooking. Sometimes the cake won't rise, no matter what you do, and every now and again the cake tastes better than you ever could have dreamed it would." - NEIL GAIMAN


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"The story must strike a nerve in me. My heart should start pounding when I hear the first line in my head. I start trembling at the risk." - SUSAN SONTAG


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"I prefer to explore the most intimate moments, the smaller, crystallized details we all hinge our lives on." - RITA DOVE


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"My advice to writers: Be careful what you write...what you write can break your heart." - JOE ESZTERHAS


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Man, sometimes it takes you a long time to sound like yourself." -MILES DAVIS


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Working on something over a long period gives a sense of richness that you can't fake." - DONNA TARTT


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"I think most writers, even the best, overwrite. I prefer to underwrite. Simple, clear as a country creek." - TRUMAN CAPOTE


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"If there's a book you really want to read, but it hasn't been written yet, then you must write it." - TONI MORRISON


----------



## RowanRomuld (Jun 21, 2018)

SEEKING HELP - For someone wanting to get Amazon.com reviews, does anyone know if I need to find reviewers in the US only to do the reviews? Tried gifting my ebook to someone outside the US and they couldn't open it.


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

RowanRomuld said:


> SEEKING HELP - For someone wanting to get Amazon.com reviews, does anyone know if I need to find reviewers in the US only to do the reviews? Tried gifting my ebook to someone outside the US and they couldn't open it.


Couldn't open the gifted book? I think Amazon's customer service might be best suited to help you with that.


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Be so good they can't ignore you." - STEVE MARTIN


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Write about only three things: what you love, what you hate, and what you're deeply conflicted about." - MARLON JAMES


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Don't get it right, just get it written." -JAMES THURBER


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"I write everything many times over. All my thoughts are second thoughts." - ALDOUS HUXLEY


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

I get sales but no reviews, its crazy... I'll have to look into this, thanks!


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

Pandorra said:


> I get sales but no reviews, its crazy... I'll have to look into this, thanks!


My pleasure. Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"My perfect day is sitting in a room with some blank paper. That's heaven. That's gold and anything else is just a waste of time." - CORMAC McCARTHY


----------



## Flying Pizza Pie (Dec 19, 2016)

After the last five years I've come to the conclusion that you can't force reviews. Get the sale/gift and review from a few friends or family members and move on with your marketing. My reviews to sales are very steady at about 100 books sold per review. You've got to sell books to get reviews, that's the sad truth.

The happy truth is that even with only a few reviews, if you hit your genre with what the public wants, you'll get the sales. My best books sell the most and those that sell poorly must be my worst books. We are not perfect beings, we are only worker bees. When we produce honey, we make some money. In between we flit from flower to flower trying to find what it takes to market our books. Usually all it takes is hard work and a good story.


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

Flying Pizza Pie said:


> After the last five years I've come to the conclusion that you can't force reviews. Get the sale/gift and review from a few friends or family members and move on with your marketing. My reviews to sales are very steady at about 100 books sold per review. You've got to sell books to get reviews, that's the sad truth.
> 
> The happy truth is that even with only a few reviews, if you hit your genre with what the public wants, you'll get the sales. My best books sell the most and those that sell poorly must be my worst books. We are not perfect beings, we are only worker bees. When we produce honey, we make some money. In between we flit from flower to flower trying to find what it takes to market our books. Usually all it takes is hard work and a good story.


I think you make a good point. Even to those who believe they can affect book reviews, it's good to keep in mind that not any one author can influence everything. It's all a process.


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Writers write about what obsesses them." - ANNE RICE


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Better to write for yourself and have no public, than to write for the public and have no self." - CYRIL CONNOLLY


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Every time I sit down to write, I try to feel that I'm starting over. It's all new. It's all fresh, and I'm learning as we go." - RITA DOVE


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Great dialogue has transparency. Something is being said while something else is being felt." - ROBERT McKEE


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Every time I sit down to write, I try to feel that I'm starting over. It's all new. It's all fresh, and I'm learning as we go." - RITA DOVE


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"A film where the story is entirely resolved doesn't exist." - BILLY WILDER


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Writing for me is a kind of compulsion, so I don't think anyone could have made me do it, or prevented me from doing it." - J.K. ROWLING


----------



## Reyaz Nadeem (Oct 13, 2018)

That's so nice of you. Indie authors would love this for sure.


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

Reyaz Nadeem said:


> That's so nice of you. Indie authors would love this for sure.


Sure thing! I hope you enjoy.


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"To me, the greatest pleasure of writing is not what it's about, but the inner music the words make." -TRUMAN CAPOTE


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"As far as I'm concerned, the entire reason for becoming a writer is not having to get up in the morning. It's not writing when you don't want to, and writing late at night if you want to." - NEIL GAIMAN


----------



## LiveWell-Amy (Jun 13, 2018)

I am a reader who might consider review of a book, preferably non-fiction related to health and spirituality....


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

LiveWell-Amy said:


> I am a reader who might consider review of a book, preferably non-fiction related to health and spirituality....


Hi Amy. Sure. Drop us a line!


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Write what you want. People rarely recognize themselves on the page. And if they do, they're often flattered that a writer has paid attention." -FRANCINE PROSE


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"I can't write without a reader. It's precisely like a kiss - you can't do it alone." - JOHN CHEEVER


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Beware of advice - even this." -CARL SANDBURG


----------



## Marseille France or Bust (Sep 25, 2012)

Will you consider breaking down the bloggers according to genre, instead of one big list?


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

Marseille said:


> Will you consider breaking down the bloggers according to genre, instead of one big list?


Good question! I used to have them broken down by genre, but to be honest, it was too big of a headache, because many book review bloggers accept a dozen+ genres, so I'd have to copy over their information to multiple/many pages, then when the bloggers change anything about their listing, such as what genre they accept, the website name, or cancel their website altogether, I'd have to duplicate the changes across all the pages.

This way it's so much easier to manage. Only one word/sentence/name to change when a change is needed.

Thanks for your understanding.


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"No one can write decently who is distrustful of the reader's intelligence, or whose attitude is patronizing." - E.B. WHITE


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Good writing isn't a science. It's an art, and the horizon is infinite. You can always get better." -DAVID FOSTER WALLACE


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Convince yourself that you are working in clay, not marble, on paper not eternal bronze: Let that first sentence be as stupid as it wishes." -JACQUES BARZUN


----------



## EBWriter (Jan 26, 2017)

I just went to the site, and I don't see any options/tabs for Fiction/Non-fiction. Where do I find this?


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

EBWriter said:


> I just went to the site, and I don't see any options/tabs for Fiction/Non-fiction. Where do I find this?


Hi EB. It's all one page for all genres, but the genres are specified for each book blogger. If you click on the "Book Blogger List" you'll see it.


----------



## W.L. Wright (Jan 21, 2019)

Sounds great but I have run into sites that say "hey let us review your book" or "you can't do this or that until we review your book" Then I go look at their reviews and I wonder whether a true sci fi fan is going to read it or a true fantasy/romance/adventure fan? So many here say one bad review is killing their book so with that unforgiving situation I would rather wait for readers to review it. If it never happens, and I stay ranked really high then I won't even care about it. I think my readers don't like to comment and that is ok by me. I can accept that.


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

W.L. Wright said:


> Sounds great but I have run into sites that say "hey let us review your book" or "you can't do this or that until we review your book" Then I go look at their reviews and I wonder whether a true sci fi fan is going to read it or a true fantasy/romance/adventure fan? So many here say one bad review is killing their book so with that unforgiving situation I would rather wait for readers to review it. If it never happens, and I stay ranked really high then I won't even care about it. I think my readers don't like to comment and that is ok by me. I can accept that.


Makes sense. I can see the strategy behind that. Although you could opt for the book bloggers that have your genre in the description I give them. You can also use the "find" function to scroll to those who cover your genre.


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"If you write to impress it will always be bad, but if you write to express it will be good." -THORNTON WILDER


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"I've written whole books in order to avoid writing other books." - SARAH MANGUSO


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"It is better to fail in originality than to succeed in imitation." -HERMAN MELVILLE


----------



## brianmartinez (Feb 13, 2011)

For another possible avenue for reviews, I created a subreddit recently for creators and reviewers to find each other:

https://www.reddit.com/r/ReviewsPlease/

It's a very new community but we're already over 500 subscribers strong in a little over two weeks. All are welcome.


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Everything in life is writable about if you have the outgoing guts to do it, and the imagination to improvise. The worst enemy to creativity is self-doubt." -SYLVIA PLATH


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"If it sounds like writing, I rewrite it." -ELMORE LEONARD


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Inspiration is for amateurs." -CHUCK CLOSE


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Every sentence must do one of two things: reveal character or advance the action." -KURT VONNEGUT


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"A well-constructed sentence sounds better. Literally sounds better. One of the best ways to determine whether your prose is well-constructed is to read it aloud. A sentence that can't be readily voiced is a sentence that likely needs to be rewritten." -BENJAMIN DREYER


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"The idea is to write it so that people hear it and it slides through the brain and goes straight to the heart." -MAYA ANGELOU


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Good writing isn't a science. It's an art, and the horizon is infinite. You can always get better." -DAVID FOSTER WALLACE


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"A problem with a piece of writing often clarifies itself if you go for a long walk." -HELEN DUNMORE


----------



## chrisstevenson (Aug 10, 2012)

Most appreciated. I went through the whole list! Lots of gems there.


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

chrisstevenson said:


> Most appreciated. I went through the whole list! Lots of gems there.


I'm glad it helped! All the best to you.


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Everything in life is writable about if you have the outgoing guts to do it and the imagination to improvise. The worst enemy to creativity is self-doubt.

-SYLVIA PLATH


----------



## Calmagyr (Mar 3, 2019)

Thanks for the list. Much appreciated by this newbie


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

Calmagyr said:


> Thanks for the list. Much appreciated by this newbie


My pleasure! I hope you enjoy.


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Forget what you think about it and tell what you feel about it." -STEPHEN CRANE


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"An artist is a sort of emotional or spiritual historian. His role is to make you realize the doom and glory of knowing who you are and what you are." -JAMES BALDWIN


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Thoughts fly and words go on foot. Therein lies all the drama of a writer." -JULIEN GREEN


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"If you're a writer, the answer to everything is yes." -NIKKI GIOVANNI


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"To write must be an act devoid of will. The word, like the deep ocean current, has to float to the surface of its own impulse." -HENRY MILLER


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"I looked forward to the struggle of the writing life. I thought of it as a heroic vocation." -SUSAN SONTAG


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"The trees that are slow to grow bear the best fruit." -MOLIERE


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"If you write every day, you're going to write a lot of things that aren't terribly good, but you're going to have given things a chance to have their moments of sprouting." -NICHOLSON BAKER


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"I always start out with a really solid idea of who the protagonist - the narrator - is, and a decent idea of what he or she is facing, and then I feel my way through." -TANA FRENCH


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Teach yourself to work in uncertainty." -BERNARD MALAMUD


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"You can solve most of your writing problems if you stop after every sentence and ask: What does the reader need to know next?" -WILLIAM ZINSSER


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"You must write. It's not enough to start by thinking. You become a writer by writing. It's a yoga." -R.K. NARAYAN


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"There's a word for a writer who never gives up: published." -JOE KONRATH


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"I took up writing because I needed money. And I continued to write because it's safer than stealing and easier than working." -ROBERT HEINLEIN


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Your memory is your first editor. If you can't remember it, it may not be your material." -CAROLYN SEE


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"First thought, best thought." -ALLEN GINSBERG


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"Those who write clearly have readers; those who write obscurely have commentators." -ALBERT CAMUS


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

"You can find gold in the smallest of details if you're willing to be patient." -MALCOLM GLADWELL


----------

